

Prison Sentence of Ex-Enron C.E.O. Skilling Cut by 10 Years - methehack
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/06/21/prison-sentence-of-ex-enron-ceo-skilling-cut-by-10-years-2/?hp

======
foobarian
He might have got off easy, but he paid the iron price: his son died. There
may not be a definitive connection but it's probably related. Madoff's son's
suicide, meanwhile, has a confirmed connection to the old man's
transgressions.

Conclusion: don't be a scumbag robbing the little people of billions of
dollars or your kids will kill themselves out of shame.

